# Next Level Apparel VS Alternative Apparel



## JordanLight (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there a big difference between Next Level Apparel and Alternative Apparel?

Is the price to get AA worth it over NLA?

I saw a 100% cotton NLA and it was way to soft and ran way too small. So I'm going to get the CVC (#6210).

any help?


----------



## LMCTees (Oct 16, 2009)

Alternative apparel is a little better quality then NLA and the price is worth it.


----------



## Victoryclothing (Feb 12, 2012)

Alternative apparel is a little bit better quality and has a better selection of shirts. They are however more $$. I your doing a winter line of long sleeves I'd suggest alternative apparel over new line.


----------

